# Now twice as many Nook Color apps available as initially



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Nook Touch is getting all the love, but the Nook Color is still out there as the Poor Man's iPad! And apparently they have greatly increased the number of apps available:

http://phandroid.com/2011/06/23/nook-color-now-has-double-the-apps-in-its-market/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And if you root it, which I gather is nearly standard procedure, you can also get anything in the Android Marketplace or, I would suppose, Amazon's Android App Store.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes indeed, apps from the Amazon App Store work!  I have several on my rooted Nook Color.


----------

